# écran blanc sur mon Imac G4 tournesol



## foinfoin (5 Août 2010)

voila j'ai acheté un Imac tournesol écran 15 , il s'allume en faisant le "boing" propre à Apple , puis plus rien , j'ai un écran blanc . J'ai réinitialisé la PRAM , puis la NVRAM ,puis la réinitialisation du gestionnaire dalimentation (PMU) , le reset de la carte mère , mais rien n'y fait , j'ai toujours l'écran blanc . En réinstallant l'OS sur DVD et en appuyant sur C ,rien ne s'affiche à l'écran , c'est toujours Blanc . J'avoue que je ne sais plus quoi faire , peut-être la carte mère ou la carte Vidéo ?
si quelqu'un pouvait me dire ce que je dois faire !!!!!
C'est dommage , car le "look" du Tournesol est vraiment super et j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir me servir de cette machine , même si elle est un peu vieille
merci pour ce que vous pourrez faire


----------



## iMacounet (5 Août 2010)

Ben la carte mère ou la dalle est endommagée

Faudrais tester avec un adaptateur Mini Vga -> Vga 19&#8364; chez apple


----------

